# How do I turn off that YouTube abomination?



## ADF (Jul 29, 2010)

That thing now at the bottom of the page, I want it gone.

This thing is getting on my nerves, no matter how many times I turn off auto play; it turned it back on. One of my subscription videos ends and it automatically takes me to the next one. I try to click on something at the bottom of the page; and it automatically enlarges to cover it. I tried clearing everything on the list so that it didn't have anything to auto play, but it was all back again when I went to a new page!

It's a wind up, I have no use for it, I would like to know how to remove it please.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait until youtube fix it?


----------



## ADF (Jul 29, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Wait until youtube fix it?



I'd say them "fixing it" is the cause of the problem, their constant desire to "fix it" results in unnecessary changes to YouTube features that already work.

There were already features in place to auto play my subscriptions, I don't need a bar permanently floating at the bottom of my screen to do it.


----------



## Eske (Jul 29, 2010)

God, I know just what you mean.

I loved the auto-play playlist feature; it's great, just load up a music video and autoplay the recommendations.  Viola, custom radio channel.

But now that they've tried to "upgrade" (or whatever they call this abomination), nothing works as it should.  The stupid little bar hardly ever shows up when it's supposed to, and it constantly turns off the auto-play feature, even though I specifically set it to "on".

It was great how it was.  Please, youtube, stop trying to "improve" things.  You just end up screwing things up.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing yesterday.

That thing's fucking annoying.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2010)

I just hit up youtube on a whim, and went to turn up the volume, this thing popped up. It didn't just pop up, _it stayed there_, which is annoying. 

Yet again, another 'feature' that's really fucking annoying :v

Seems they come up with 2-3 bad 'features' for every one good one. (Bad: This stupid bar, bolded comment box, crotch bar vs. side bar - but good!: 1080p-4k video uploads)


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm,, i just logged into youtube to see this and i agree it is SO annoying..

thankfully you CAN remove it but only for that video, so bascially you have to do the following on EVERY video (unless someone finds another way.)

youtube.com/watch?v=xc78cz9*&playnext=1&videos=8efusd9f&feature=sub*

Remove that bold bit and that annoying bar disappears.

*NOTE: * That youtube URL above is a false one, but the method remains the same


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 29, 2010)

i was browsiong youtube a lot during the last couple of days and i havent seen it once :O what is it and why is it so bad?


----------



## ADF (Jul 29, 2010)

jayhusky said:


> Hmm,, i just logged into youtube to see this and i agree it is SO annoying..
> 
> thankfully you CAN remove it but only for that video, so bascially you have to do the following on EVERY video (unless someone finds another way.)
> 
> ...



On every video? Bloody hell...



CaptainCool said:


> i was browsiong youtube a lot during the last couple of days and i havent seen it once :O what is it and why is it so bad?


 
I've got a friend who doesn't have it either, he has no subscriptions; so I'm assuming you don't either?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2010)

ADF said:


> On every video? Bloody hell...



Unfortunatly so, unless someone can make a add-on for browsers that can strip out that part of the URL.

another way I'd guess it to have a seperate account with no subscriptions and use that until the YouTube dev team get the hint and drop the function.
this wouldn't hurt anyways since you can just delete the account when your finished with it.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 29, 2010)

Kill your youtube account, kill the time wasting website, if you must watch - watch as a guest. I never see this autoplay thing.

It's because you're enabling them to collect data on what you watch, they're using that data to push stuff on you.


----------



## Hyena (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, you gotta always love how YouTube punishes those whom actually have an account and use their website. 

Problem is that YouTube doesn't care in any way what so ever about the average user. What they should do is change the name to "CommercialTube" because that's what they're really after. Making money off sponsors or capitalizing on content that users upload that becomes popular. 

Youtube isn't such a nice place, but at the same time where else do we really have to go? : \


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2010)

Hyena said:


> What they should do is change the name to "CommercialTube" because that's what they're really after. Making money off sponsors or capitalizing on content that users upload that becomes popular.


 
Heaven forbid they try to make money or break even against the MASSIVE costs to run the site.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, at least you can load YouTube.

Shit won't load at all for me now.

Fuck this internet connection.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

Every time it comes up, just press the little button on it that says On, and it'll turn off.


----------



## ADF (Jul 30, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Kill your youtube account, kill the time wasting website, if you must watch - watch as a guest. I never see this autoplay thing.
> 
> It's because you're enabling them to collect data on what you watch, they're using that data to push stuff on you.


 
It's not so much pushing stuff on you as recommending videos based on what you watch, even if they are not commercial.

Though clearly it has its bugs.

That said, there is little relation between this annoying bar; and data mining.



Willow said:


> Every time it comes up, just press the little button on it that says On, and it'll turn off.


 
Then the next page it's back on again! It just keeps turning itself back on...


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

ADF said:


> Then the next page it's back on again! It just keeps turning itself back on...


 Then just turn it off again. It's not that hard.


----------



## Hyena (Jul 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Heaven forbid they try to make money or break even against the MASSIVE costs to run the site.


 
You're taking that a bit out of context. What originally was important to them was the "You" in YouTube, so it was important to have the users in a safe environment. However yes YouTube has grown in size, but what they have done now is forget mainly about issues that users face, and instead only focus on what is going to make them money. 

I'd rather have community and support over useless features like this subscriptions bar any day of the week, when I'm willing to bet the amount of money it would cost them to make these useless features would be the same to employ people to actually deal with problems that users are having on YouTube.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Then just turn it off again. It's not that hard.


 
He wasn't complaining that it's hard to turn off.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 1, 2010)

ADF said:


> I've got a friend who doesn't have it either, he has no subscriptions; so I'm assuming you don't either?


 
only 3. maybe youtube thinks im not "good enough" for a feature like that


----------



## Slyck (Aug 2, 2010)

ADF said:
			
		

> How do I turn off that YouTube abomination?


You don't.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> He wasn't complaining that it's hard to turn off.


 Hurr durr, I know that. 

I'm just saying, if it turns itself back on, just turn it off again.


----------



## ADF (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> Hurr durr, I know that.
> 
> I'm just saying, if it turns itself back on, just turn it off again.


 
Again and again and again and...


----------



## Ventres (Aug 2, 2010)

This is more likely to become a feature. Enough people are complaining about it, on their forums and on other websites like here. (Derp).

He wasn't so as much complaining how hard it is to disable, just on how annoying and persistent it is to kill and make the death permanent.

Although, I just use my Youtube account to store funnies and favorite them, I still get this as well. 

My only complains with it right now are: that you can't permanently and easily configure it to stay "On" or "Off", and the bar is unusually sensitive: I alt+tabbed and was doing something and suddenly it overtook my screen. 

Youtube is just trying to stay the "latest-and-greatest" and it's not working for them. If gets the point where too many people complain about it, they'll remove it.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Ventres said:


> My only complains with it right now are: that you can't permanently and easily configure it to stay "On" or "Off"


The same thing happened the last time YouTube messed with playlists and whatnot. It was impossible to get it to remember that you wanted autoplay off. You'd think they would have learned from that incident, that people generally like to make a choice and stick with it, not have to continuously turn it off.

It doesn't necessarily bother me that YouTube tries to fix what isn't broken so much as it bothers me that they release new features that clearly weren't entirely thought-out (and seem to have been horribly beta-tested).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

The worst part is because of my screen resolution, I can't even click the fucking pause button without that bar popping up!!!
So I have to scroll the page down
And I also keep forgetting that autoplay is on
FUCKING YOUTUBE FFFFFFF
Youtube is just getting worse and worse


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Syradact said:


> It's because you're enabling them to collect data on what you watch, they're using that data to push stuff on you.


 
No wonder my recommended videos were "Yiff" "Fursuit sex" "yiff" "yiff" "gay"!

But really, fuck that bar.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUU

This is challenging Google's image browsing update as the receiver of my prestigous _Most Recently Hated and Entirely Unecessary Update that has Ruined the Functionality of a Website _award. Or the Murhaeuurfow's for short.


----------

